# New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Belgian styling house Caractere chose the Geneva International Motor Show as venue for the launch of their new TT (8J) styling kit. Showing some strong family heritage, the Caractere TT bears more than a passing resemblance to the Audi R8 sportscar.
* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference ([email protected])*

A few photos from the show....


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference ([email protected])*

that's a whole lotta coolatta


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference ([email protected])*

Save a 100k or so and just get one of these.


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference (TDELTA)*

I soooo want the New TT!!


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference ([email protected])*

Sweet gugga mugga!!! That thing is beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the rear bumper!!! (drooling)


----------



## Tequila (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference (PAULLLLLIN)*

Nah, I prefer the Oettinger.


----------



## Kafka (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference (Tequila)*

This looks really coool...ultimate poser kit! 
I do love it though...
http://tuningsalad.blogspot.co....html
According to the above site, you can make your TT as fast and as expensive as a R8!
WEeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## dcox20 (May 14, 2007)

not my cup 'o tea - not really into making a $45k car look like a $100k car - how embarrassing if you ever pulled up next to an R8!?
just hang in there for a nice looking bodykit that adds a subtle addition to the already stunning lines.


----------



## newlu (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference ([email protected])*

oettinger is by far my favorite body kit


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

I would feel extremely embarrassed running this kit. Terrible move on Caractere's part IMO. I agree that Oettinger's is superior, as usual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Clean, strong.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference (uv23)*

I actually like this kit! Somehow it makes the car look more cute but muscular too.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: New TT by Caractere Draws R8 Reference (1Point8TDan)*

That Caractere kit on the TT looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

